# Journalist seeks expats for story on safety in Mexico



## fionayb

I hope it's ok to post this here. 
I am writing a magazine article about safety issues and relocating to Mexico. The news in the US has many people terrified to even go near Mexico, whereas I visited the northern region last year and always felt safe. I am looking to interview a few expats in various regions. Those I've spoken to so far have never felt that their safety has been threatened and think the news stories have been overblown, that parts of the US are equally dangerous etc. 


Many thanks!


----------



## conklinwh

I don't think that anyone here thinks that what the narcos are doing here, especially the zetas, is good for Mexico and the people of Mexico. I had a father in Patzcuaro talk about the terrible struggle between the families and the narcos for their children. The narcos show a very lavish lifestyle that is very difficult for the family to offset.
I do think the zetas even more than the crackdown are the cause of the escalating violence. Even the other cartels at least publicly decry the expansion of violence. I also think that the US bears a much greater responsibility than it has accepted in terms of not reducing the demand for illegal drugs and for the easy accessibility to automatic weapons. A friend here once told me that we must have very aggressive squirrels in the US to require such weapons for hunting.
Statistics are usually in the eye of the beholder. A post on this site showed that you are 25% more likely to be killed by gunfire in Washington DC than in Mexico. Also, latest number I saw said that last year there were about an equal number of homicides in the US & Mexico. Granted the US has four times the population but in both cases the homicides are concentrated versus evenly distributed.
I think that most of us are very comfortable and feel reasonably safe where we live. The big question now is driving to the border. We travel to the eastern US so crossing into Texas is really the choice. However the states of Nuevo Leon and Tamaulipas have both had their share of incidents and they seem to be increasing. I guess there is a school of thought that it's better to go where there has been recent problems as that probably safest with more focus but for the 1st time in the eight years that we have been coming to/living in Mexico, I am concerned with the drive to the border. 
I know this probably isn't the response that you wanted. Few of us really have more than anecdotal experiences. I do think that most of us feel that the US sensationalizes the violence at least in part to stop retirees from taking their savings to Mexico. I think the violence is real but would like a lot more focus in the US on how the US can help Mexico to reduce the violence.


----------



## fionayb

This is exactly what I was looking for so thank you. Do you know of any expats who have moved back to the US (or elsewhere) because of fears about violence?


----------



## conklinwh

I live in a small town with only 20 or so expats. We haven't had any issues and haven't had anyone leave. In fact our community is growing. 
There is a disgruntled person that has posted on this site on the Oaxaca thread which is on page two I believe. His experience doesn't mass anyone else.


----------



## maryellen1952

I'm a single almost 60 female who has lived in Tijuana for 6 months. At this point I doubt I will ever return to the U.S.
I drive both a car and use the public transportation here and drive at night and day and had no problems. I have encountered more weirdos when using the San Diego trolley. I've traveled around the world so not one to believe everything the U.S. media publishes.


----------



## ASL

I agree. I am a female living alone here in the Lake Chapala area. I feel safer here than I did NOB. I have lived a lot of places -- all over the U.S., Belgium, and the Caribbean. I feel safest here.

I know there is terrible violence, and I know my area is not untouched. I also know there is a lot of domestic violence. However, as a woman, I feel comfortable walking pretty much anywhere (not quite everywhere), day or night, and have never felt the fear I felt most places in the U.S. on streets alone after dark.


----------



## fionayb

*Thank you*

Thank you all for your feedback. I will post a link of the story if/when it is published.


----------

